# No Sharan forum??? Why? 1.8T AJH engine problems...



## sharan1.8t (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi Folks,
It's my first post so be gentle ok? I'm on my 7th vehicle from Wolfsburg - a VW Sharan 1.9T 1999 model which I've just purchased...
There were a few problems with the biggest contributor being a serious vac leak (all the pipes had perished) upping fuel consumption by a good 30% - also making the engine quite hot (I'm in South Africa) but that's been fixed now and she's going pretty well.
I've seen a lot of good reference posts here on the 1.8T engine (some helped me fix the problem) so I decided to join and see if I can leech some more good info from these forums.
First q... where should I be posting this? 150Hp 1.8T AJH engine has no place except in a sharan so give me a pointer or two as to where to post questions about improving performance.
Component interdependence seems to be high up the list when it comes to modding these engines (and probably all others too) but here's what's been done so far...
Stock exhaust changed (rusted) for a free-flow 3 box with a single buffer in the last stage.
What's planned:
Chip mod - depending on what I can get support for locally
K03s turbo upgrade (I found one cheap)
K+N - once I figure out where the o2 sensor is to be able to clean the oil off








So... this is what's on the map so far but I've honestly no idea what parts will also need changing on the way. I'll take a guess at injectors... any other ideas? Ideas on what to look for for potential upgrade paths?
Aims? well, if we can break 190HP I'd be grinning all over. This shouldn't be to far out of reach no?
Free flow = +10%, Chip = +25% Turbo =+10% - Should be approaching the output of a 180Hp GTI if not better.
Engine's already got 160,000 km on it so I don't want to push it tooooo hard








Input would be great as this seems uncharted territory for this forum...
Sharan=oversize 7 seater golf








cb


----------



## Ambrose Wolfinger (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: No Sharan forum??? Why? 1.8T AJH engine problems... (sharan1.8t)*

Wow, sorry I cant help with your issues. But you may want to try the 1.8T engine forum. Also, what platform is the Sharan on? If it's on a platform common to other models you may want to try those respective forums (IE - if it shares a platform with the Golf, you may want to try the Golf/Jetta forum)


----------



## sharan1.8t (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: No Sharan forum??? Why? 1.8T AJH engine problems... (bill1975)*









Thanks for your reply. I'll try the 1.8T forum btw I did find this:
http://www.importperformancepa....html
It doesn't share a platform with anything except the Ford Galaxy...
Looking at what data I have, it seems very similar to other early 1.8T engines so the 1.8T forum should be of great help - since that's where I found the troubleshooting guide...
Cheers.
cb


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: No Sharan forum??? Why? 1.8T AJH engine problems... (sharan1.8t)*

Welcome *sharan1.8t* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now I don't know how true this info is but I'll say it anyway, a while ago here I read the the Sharan shared components with the Passat B3/B4 family.
So this info may help or may not.
Good Luck with the future








phaeton


----------

